# Year 2000 Simplicity Sovereign



## Tetto (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi folks,

I just picked up a 2000 Sovereign with a perfect 48 inch mower deck for $500. The tractor was bought at a shop in CT and the guy said it had a tick in the engine and the hydro drive was messed up. I bought it for the deck anyway. I fixed the hydro (low fluid...) and the engine seems to run strong, with a slight tick apparently from the valve train.

2 questions:

- Are these kohler v-twin engines reliable? (TH18 I think...)
- What is the value of this tractor if I wanted to sell it? The body is absolutely mint with power steering.

Thanks

Tetto


----------

